# what is directx 9EX and directx 9l  ?



## clmlbx (May 31, 2007)

so answer guys 

directx 9ex = ?

directx 9l = ?

directx 10 renamed as directx 9l for winxp ......................


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 31, 2007)

DirectX 9.0 L is simply a renamed and refurbished DirectX 10 for Windows XP. It will make DirectX 10 games to work on Windows XP

DirectX 9ex is simply the DirectX 10 for Windows Vista

for more info
------------
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirectX
*www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=35110


----------

